# Plow Lock, any Ideas ??



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey I've been thinking of a few ways to lock my plow when off my truck sitting in my driveway. 
I just bought a new V and other than putting a lock through the mounting holes or chaining the damm thing to a tree, do you guys have any ideas or pics of what your using.

I know I could always tie two Pit Bulls to it to but I don't have any


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

pit bulls sounds good LOL 

I put a trailer hitch lock through the mount one hole.

but lets face it if they want it they'll get it


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;662549 said:


> Hey I've been thinking of a few ways to lock my plow when off my truck sitting in my driveway.
> I just bought a new V and other than putting a lock through the mounting holes or chaining the damm thing to a tree, do you guys have any ideas or pics of what your using.
> 
> I know I could always tie two Pit Bulls to it to but I don't have any


need to see the plow harness first ..


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually, I've been doing ALOT of thinking on this one lately.... I was even thinking of going to the extent of putting some sort of "anchor" point "in" the driveway to run a chain through and then connect and bind the plow down to the ground... It would be something that wouldn't be visible except from real close, that way if someone felt like hooking up and going or trying to pick it up, they would have some trouble...


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*lock*

wire it to 440vt if they try all you will have to worry about is crispy critter's .


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have been putting a locking hitch pin in mine even with it in the garage the got me once and they an't doing it again.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

wild bill;662828 said:


> wire it to 440vt if they try all you will have to worry about is crispy critter's .


I second the motion was just about to type wire it to an extension cord then i read this ...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;662549 said:


> Hey I've been thinking of a few ways to lock my plow when off my truck sitting in my driveway.
> I just bought a new V and other than putting a lock through the mounting holes or chaining the damm thing to a tree, do you guys have any ideas or pics of what your using.
> 
> I know I could always tie two Pit Bulls to it to but I don't have any


just make a sleeve for the slots and lock em in place


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you might reconsider the 440 unless you post a sign , ur liable for injuries , even from a theif


and 110 kills more than 220 and 440 .... 110 makes you grab and hold on.... 440 just thorws you back on your butt


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

ChevKid03;662630 said:


> that way if someone felt like hooking up and going or trying to pick it up, they would have some trouble...


unless they had bolt cutters to get through the chain...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

big chain like aircraft cariier ancor chain ,


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Someone on here posted soemthing with a ling to an ebay abction (might have been you eyesell) with a guy who made a lockable bar that went through all the mounting holes on the plow making it impossible to just hook it up and go.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya Know...those plow locks aren't all that you would expect them to be. I used one once, a year later I wanted to rebuild the pump, the salt wrecked it so bad there was no way to unlock it. A couple good hits w/ a 3 lb hammer and a cold chisel...and whala !! 

Don't rely on that cheap crap cuz I'm sure the thieves know it as well...


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i made one for my fisher will take pics in morn


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Locks will only keep the basically honest people honest... a real thief will get it anyways.

That being said, the real trick is deterrants... Chains and locks, painted very visible florescent paint (so your plow doesn't get destroyed by someone hooking up and trying to drive away).. heck post a big warning sign saying they are electrified and run a heavy bright orange extension cord somewhere under the cover of the plow, and the other end under the door of your garage... does someone really want to touch it to find out if its really alive?  Best bet is to always have it blocked in somewhere so its not as visible and no one can drive up to it.... a sturdy gate and fence, another vehicle, loader bucket, etc.

Knock on wood I haven't lost any equipment yet, but I also live in the country...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got a sign in my yard.

"Smile, You're on Camera"


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually, now that I think about it..... I should be all set should someone decide to steal my plow... I'll just drive around and look for someone else around here with a Curtis. Since I'm the only one in New England with one, It should be easy to find.....


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

LOL...yeah, that orange stands out, doesn't it? 
But my suggestion was going to be just a nice thick chain wrapped around the A frame.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

winter i leave my plow on... so if someone wants it they have to take the truck with it. spring summer and fall while they are off the trucks i pin both plows togather.

being a Business why would you take it off during the winter?


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

*"the club"*

I use the club that you would use on a steering wheel. It works great, and has withstand the test of a 16# sledge. Easy on and easy off. Plus if you catch someone trying to steel your plow, you can beat them with itwesport


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
You can put a lock through the pin hole all day, they will still steal it. I just had a friend lose a western had a bad pump on it, they had to just pick it up to load it. Myself I cut the ground wire out of my harness and run a mini plug for my ground. Not many guys are going to know this is a ground wire so they had better lift it up to load it.

Regards Mike


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

ChevKid03;664155 said:


> Actually, now that I think about it..... I should be all set should someone decide to steal my plow... I'll just drive around and look for someone else around here with a Curtis. Since I'm the only one in New England with one, It should be easy to find.....


Nope their are 2 in New Enland I got a Curtis to....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

A curtis down the road from me too....

I push the lift frame all the way forward, pull the carry chain tight and wrap in in a way to allow a long-ish shackle padlock to go through it and the lift chains keeping it forward so it can't be hitched on a truck- yeah, a good pair of bolt cutters will have it, but a) in the condition it's in the insurance would buy me a better setup and b) if someone really wants it they'll get it anyway.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Insurance has a funny way of shafting us.....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

tonybands;664452 said:


> I use the club that you would use on a steering wheel. It works great, and has withstand the test of a 16# sledge. Easy on and easy off. Plus if you catch someone trying to steel your plow, you can beat them with itwesport


\
How and where do you use this ?? I've got one sitting in my garage and not sure what to do with it


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

Eyesell;668513 said:


> \
> How and where do you use this ?? I've got one sitting in my garage and not sure what to do with it


In the holes for the locking main pins.


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Last year I had two older plow blades taken from my lot in one night. I have a camera system and caught them on camera doing this. 2 guys lifted both blades on the back of a pickup truck. they cut my lock to my gates, pulled in, turned off the lights, loaded the units. after they loaded the plows they went threw my 4 trucks looking foor other goodies. Now I park my dump truck across my yard gate so nobody can pull in. pain in the ass for me but you got to do what you got to do!


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'd dig a hole and drop nice big rebar in it with cross pieces welded on then cement it. Weld a nice big thick eye ring to that. Then cable lock it to the plow. Then I'd put a free sign on it and video tape everyone trying to get it so I could win America's funniest videos.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

russ130;676928 said:


> I'd dig a hole and drop nice big rebar in it with cross pieces welded on then cement it. Weld a nice big thick eye ring to that. Then cable lock it to the plow. Then I'd put a free sign on it and video tape everyone trying to get it so I could win America's funniest videos.


Am I following you right? Cable? What type of cable can you not cut in 15 seconds with a cut off wheel?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

The best defense is a good offense. I keep in touch with a few people that I know are close to the "criminal element" in my area. If anything of mine goes missing, I'm sure they can locate it.(found a friends stolen sled this way) It might cost a little for the info, but it's cheaper than making an insurance claim.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

RODHALL;664402 said:


> winter i leave my plow on... so if someone wants it they have to take the truck with it. spring summer and fall while they are off the trucks i pin both plows togather.
> 
> being a Business why would you take it off during the winter?


Why would I not take it off??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

My truck is used for many different things, I never drive around with the plow on when not in use, that's what makes the RT3 so NICE


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

check these videos out of security chains being cut or rather trying to be cut. be sure to watch the very last one

http://www.almax-security-chains.co.uk/index.asp?pg=19


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

That is one reason I like the BOSS plows.. I take a piece of round bar and weld a washer on one end and weld a piece of 1/2" flat bar to the other end with a hole trhough it and put it through the mounting holes.. Use a disc lock and it will take a little bit to get it..


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

JeffNY;676937 said:


> Am I following you right? Cable? What type of cable can you not cut in 15 seconds with a cut off wheel?


Are you fricken serious a cut off wheel? Like nobody is going to hear that racket and call the police if not just because of the noise at a late hour. Get serious why not use oxy/acet and have it done in 2 seconds with no noise. Or just back up a loader hook up a couple of chains and drive away. We are talking thieves here not somebody with a fricken mobile shop. Oh one more question is that cut off wheel air powered? lol


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

KCLawnTamer;677996 said:


> That is one reason I like the BOSS plows.. I take a piece of round bar and weld a washer on one end and weld a piece of 1/2" flat bar to the other end with a hole trhough it and put it through the mounting holes.. Use a disc lock and it will take a little bit to get it..


This is probably the best idea listed above, I have one of the Kyptonite ( spelling sry ) Chains my buddy gave me, he owns a Golf coarse and used to use it locking up golf carts, but the darn thing is to short to use with my plow. Plus that guy cut it in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

I leave mine in the shop and set the alarm, works great. The ones that aren't in the shop are on the trucks.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

justme-;666576 said:


> A curtis down the road from me too....
> 
> I push the lift frame all the way forward, pull the carry chain tight and wrap in in a way to allow a long-ish shackle padlock to go through it and the lift chains keeping it forward so it can't be hitched on a truck- yeah, a good pair of bolt cutters will have it, but a) in the condition it's in the insurance would buy me a better setup and b) if someone really wants it they'll get it anyway.


hey i think i understand what you mean by this but im not really sure...any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

we used to put them on top of our containers at the building but it became to much of a pain, I looked into a storage facility with a garage door outside and now thats where we keep them all, I sleep much better at night.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dogs chained to them,,,, starve the dogs


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

not sure if this has been said but i saw a post on here recently about a stolen blade and the best thing that was suggested was to make sure your name or initials or something is welded onto the blade in a spot only you know about so just in case it ever got swiped you could positivly identify it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I was thinking about the same thing when I originally posted this. I don't have a welder but an engraver yes.


----------



## Offroadz71 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a Boss-V, I always have the pin thrown through, and then put a lock on the mechanism that releases the pin to spring back. That way someone can't just pull up and hook up. The other solution to the matter could be to have steel sleeves fabricated to cover the open ends and something to secure the sleeve to the pin holes. After that if they can pick-up and carry 800 lbs. the hell with them. 
Weld your company name & info to the plow somewhere visible like on the top. Which poses a nice confrontation when found, hehe.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

the "smile, you're on camera" sign combined with one of them fake security cameras with a blinking red light that run on double-A batteries


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Since I paid $700 for my K20 WITH the plow, I don't worry about that one. It's sitting next to our garage with the plow in the back of the truck.

If somebody really wants to steal that POS, they can have it.

When I get a Sno-Way on my Blazer, though, I'll have to come up with a security thing. I'm kinda paranoid about theft, so I'll probably stick my name and stuff on it somewhere as well as lock it inside a garage and lock it again with a chain or something...


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't waste your time or money on locking pins.

When I bought my 99 F350 personal truck (no plow) it had a locking pin in the hitch. It took me maybe 45 seconds with the blunt end of a splitting maul to break it.

The hitch being rusted into the receiver took some serious effort though.

I hooked my 7.3 SRW to dad's DRW 6.0 hitch to hitch with his parking brake set and his wheels chocked. I put my truck in 4 low and started pulling his truck over the chock. Took a full can of PB Blaster plus a good number of blows from a 12# sledge to free it.

If I wanted to REALLY secure a plow during summer I'd pour a concrete slab with two pieces of 1" plate steel sticking out. I'd put bolts through the plow and then the steel. Then I'd weld the nut to the bolt and when winter came again I'd cut the bolts to get it free.

During winter I would probably use some sort of chain with the same steel/concrete setup. Maybe 5/8" chain with more than one padlock on it with no locks keyed the same.


----------



## mrplow5885 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a western ultramount. i wrap a chain around the leg that comes up and holds it on the truck when it is on the truck. When it is off i put the leg up like it is on the truck and chain it the same way. it also helps if you lift your truck 6" and run 35's.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Why not get a wireless security camera? You can setup up software on the computer in your house to record a 24 loop or record only when there is motion in front of the camera. For between $50-$500.

http://www.nextag.com/outdoor-wireless-security-camera/search-html

Or you could setup a cable wrapped around the plow like the ones they use for outdoor displays, there is a low voltage current in the cable and when the cable is cut the voltage stops and it sets off an alarm, wire the alarm to a buzzer by your bed then when you here it go off grab your shotgun and blast some thieves or wire it to set off a 500db alarm siren outside so they sh*t there pants and run away. Your choice.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

7.3 Plower;736380 said:


> Don't waste your time or money on locking pins.
> 
> When I bought my 99 F350 personal truck (no plow) it had a locking pin in the hitch. It took me maybe 45 seconds with the blunt end of a splitting maul to break it.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea ,but I think I'd figure out a way to make it so I could drop the plow, lock it and be done. Not have to weld new bolts on and cut them off every year.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a link to a plow lock. But in the summer leave this on and take the big power cable off unit. That way even if they bust lock off they got no power. But the new MM2 can lock the pump on like the mm1. if they want it they will take it.

http://www.brakeandclutch.com/fisher%20blade%20lock.htm


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Krieger91;737241 said:


> That's a good idea ,but I think I'd figure out a way to make it so I could drop the plow, lock it and be done. Not have to weld new bolts on and cut them off every year.


I figure for the one time a year you'd be doing it that it wouldn't be too much of a hassle. I suppose it helps that I have a few welders with long leads and a STIHL TS400 available to me.

As I said you could use a THICK chain like 5/8" chain. I'd suggest something like grade 70 or 80 since it's got a lot of tensile strength and the carbon level is low enough that it will bend rather than snap.

Use multiple padlocks if you're going to do something like that. Make sure they aren't keyed alike.

The chain and padlocks are the weak link in a setup like I described.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Alot of people assume they would be home when people try to steal their plow. "I will just grab my gun and blast away"...tough to do when you drove to the store. Not trying to demean anybody or their ideas, but seriouslly you cannot watch over the plow 24 hours a day. Locks, chains, and cameras may deter the ( I hate to say this) "honest criminal", yet only a small barrier to the ones who really want to take it.

My suggestion would be what my uncle does. He lives and plows in the Milwaukee area and when the plow is not needed, it goes inside a fenced in area where the guard dog is more than happy to help take a bite out of crime. He also locks them with chain and other security devices, yet the dog is what helps when he has to run to the store. He has not lost a plow since he got that dog. He had a few stolen before that though.

Matt


----------



## mrplow5885 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have been trying to think of a way to use one of those u locks for a bike or motorcycle.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I put a loop of chain through the locking pin holes and pad lock it with one of those expensive round locks. If they can't mount it, there going to have to load it....not to many that will take the time or risk. 

Fabrication idea: Bolt lock, on a bigger scale. Like one of those trailer hitch locks that has a fixed stud end and a locking head on the other end. Long enough to fit through the mounting pin holes and fasten on the other end. Might even be better to be two short ones, this way a hack saw will not prevail.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a craigslist ad for a lock

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/1013144539.html


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

heres a lock i found....my uncle is an expert fabricator and were all addicted to stainless (hence my stainless x-blade) so this weekend will be lock fabricating weekend....will base ours off of this http://sno-lock.com/ ......great idea!!! ****** welding!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are my plow locks.

The first picture shows two SS Master locks in the holes where the pins would go to hook up to the truck.

The second one shows that i disconnected the cylinder ( so that the smart hitch cant be used) I did make a lock for this but i lost it during the last storm. i have to make another one.

During the winter the truck is hooked up to it most of the time. This time i had to take it off and the tuck is in front of it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ChevKid03;662630 said:


> Actually, I've been doing ALOT of thinking on this one lately.... I was even thinking of going to the extent of putting some sort of "anchor" point "in" the driveway to run a chain through and then connect and bind the plow down to the ground... It would be something that wouldn't be visible except from real close, that way if someone felt like hooking up and going or trying to pick it up, they would have some trouble...


Was thinking that too. The lock system i came up with stops hooking it up so someone else truck. Doesn't stop them from loading it on to a flat bed or a lift gate. This spring the blade will be stored in a garage until next winter. Last year it was kept in my driveway with this locking system, infront of my bed room window. Thats where i keep my


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a mm2 so after seeing those pics...hmm...maybe a couple oversized hitch pins for the holes, in addition to the link i posted before...good ideas tho Quality SR


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

blakerugg;751554 said:


> i have a mm2 so after seeing those pics...hmm...maybe a couple oversized hitch pins for the holes, in addition to the link i posted before...good ideas tho Quality SR


Happy i can help. I have 2 Master locks for the hitch reciever. ( to lock your ball in the reciever) I have seen them used before but they didnt work for me. I wanted to use it for the cylinder lock but the mounting holes are too wide. I did use a pin, drilled a hole in it and just put the master lock threw it. But i lost the pin. Just make sure you buy Stainless, Master locks have always worked for me. And make sure you FF the lock cylinders often. Those locks you see there were $12-$15 a piece if i can remember.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Quality SR;751560 said:


> Happy i can help. I have 2 Master locks for the hitch reciever. ( to lock your ball in the reciever) I have seen them used before but they didnt work for me. I wanted to use it for the cylinder lock but the mounting holes are too wide. I did use a pin, drilled a hole in it and just put the master lock threw it. But i lost the pin. Just make sure you buy Stainless, Master locks have always worked for me. And make sure you FF the lock cylinders often. Those locks you see there were $12-$15 a piece if i can remember.


that reminded me about my b&w tow and stow....been locked into my receiver for just over a year...hope it comes out (not to change the subject) wesport

But yea I'll see how production goes and SS all the way


----------



## McClure Pass (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm with derebroeise park it up to a tree, fence or up to another plow. It's easy and free. If they brake into your truck or pull it away, they would have to trouble jacking with a lock. Not to mention it's never fun to play with a frozen lock.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Problem I had yesterday is the locks face up ward, at least where the key goes in. Water got in the cylinder and froze, took a small tourch to heat it up and finally got it un-locked :crying:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

tonybands;664452 said:


> I use the club that you would use on a steering wheel. It works great, and has withstand the test of a 16# sledge. Easy on and easy off. Plus if you catch someone trying to steel your plow, you can beat them with itwesport


They may hold up to a sledge, but a slide hammer or a breaker only takes seconds....
think of a u shaped channel to span the lock portion (about 8-10 inches wide_ with a screw thread in the center and a hook on the end of the threaded rod- hook around the lock where the extender meets the body and tighten- the lock will snap in seconds.
Google about defeating the club- it's all out there.

BTW I'll try to post a pic of my lock setup as pre requested- Just forgot to snap one and the plow's still on the truck.


----------



## Terry R (Feb 14, 2009)

I had two 1/2" steel braided cables made up with looped ends. The ends were made up with a special machined looped piece of metal. Two clamps were put on the cable to hold the cable over this looped piece. We welded the nuts once the nuts were tightened on the clamp. I bought the biggest and baddest Master Locks I could find and put two locks on each cable. We have 8 plows including our Bobcat plows and just cable them all together when they are not in use.  We had 3 plows stolen about 5 years ago and don't want to go through that again. I know it was someone in the business because they left 2 plows sitting there and stole about 3 skids of salt too. Damn thieves. Get this, they stole a bobcat to load all of this and left that bobcat on our lot and just took our equipment. The owner of the bobcat was thankful to get their machine back.


----------



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

paint the plow HOT PINK you know it when you see it.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;752703 said:


> Problem I had yesterday is the locks face up ward, at least where the key goes in. Water got in the cylinder and froze, took a small tourch to heat it up and finally got it un-locked :crying:


get some electrical tape and cover it ...


----------



## pyro (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bladelock*

There is a banner add on the left of this site for a lock system, called BLADELOCK, if you cant find it go here...

http://www.wardfab.com/wfi2_011.htm


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

has anyone tried one of these locks?

http://gladhandlock.com/pC/plow-locks.asp


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

on my unimount I run dual master locks through the mount where the pins slide to hold to the truck


----------



## stephatan (Jan 5, 2011)

I use the secureyourplow.com device to secure my western ultramount plow when it is off my truch


----------



## Kayem (May 13, 2011)

Need to rig up a plow harness that fries the wiring harness of the truck taking your plow, leaving it DOA.  Has anyone wired in different quick connects to disconnect your plow side wiring harness, in conjuction with locks, so that even if they get through the locks and get it mounted, they have no way to power it up? Unless they want to sit at your house for an hour rewiring the harness...

I was also talking to my plow dealer yesterday and he said DO NOT use Western's security guard system, because if there is a malfunction, code forgotten, etc etc then it requires extensive work to get the plow up and running. He said that nobody around has the $8,000.00 dollar equipment needed to disarm it, and that he's not purchasing it this year (I can't blame him).

Ultimately my plows are locked and garaged, but just curious about what others do.


----------

